# I'm so glad Connie is on the Board



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I have to take a moment to publically thank Connie. She has been an endless source of great, credible information for us all. She hooked me on the raw diet, recommended excellent supplements, and has been a really great reassurance and source of direction during my pup's illness. I credit her with my dog doing as well as he is.

A sincere thanks to you Connie.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Amen! ;-) =D> =D>


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, thanks! I'd better lock this before all the opposing opinions pour in!


----------

